# Routes through Germany



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In September we are heading off to northern Italy however I am short on ideas for crossing Germany.

We will be taking the channel tunnel and then want to get to Fussen on the German/Austrian border.

I am after some ideas of a route and campsites en route please. We will only want to:-

- Travel about 1.5 hours from Calais on our first night
- Travel a maximum of 3 hours driving each day thereafter

- Take 4 nights to do the trip with a preference for a 2 night stop in one place if possible.

A direct(9sh) route I have plotted on Google maps goes via Mons in Belgium; then Saarlouis; then Stuttgart however I am open to ideas and suggestions...especially on any campsites.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We travelled to Fussen from Hook of Holland, via a circuitous route involving the Mosel.

However, I can highly recommend the site at Gangelt (€10 + €1.20 for ehu) which is run by a charity to support disabled adults, who are involved in the activities. It is set next to a park with boating lake etc. [The previous night was spent at the marina at Neer (€12.50 all inc), on the banks of the Maas - lovely spot with EHU, showers etc and even 2 bikes available from the Harbour Meister.]

Slightly off your route was the marina at Colmar (€15.44), again with EHU, showers, washing machine etc. Colmar has some very attractive buildings and was the home of the designer of the Statue of Liberty, so a smaller version stands on one of the roundabouts. Close by is a heritage trainline, with the possibility of a joint ticket with a Rhine cruise.

If you're interested in saving money, the free stallplatz at Rosenfeld was lovely and quiet, adjacent to a swimming pool and with pleasant walks.

The stellplatz at Fussen (€15+€3ehu) was OK and very close to shops but not much in the way of views. However, 20miles west is Nesselwang (€10+€0.50ehu), where you park at the foot of a lovely mountain with ski-slopes etc: much more attractive surroundings.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive always ended up heading that way via France, Alsace, Black Forest then down the German side of Lake Constance over the Alpine Strasse (or whatever its called to Fussen. Probably not the most straight forward or quickest route and it would take us a fair chunk of time to do it but an interesting one. I hate that motorway route through Belgium past Brussels. Its as bad as the 320 miles south to Dover from here. We went that way a couple of years ago and via the Mosel and Romantic road. Romantic road is just a road, nothing special, Mosel is ok for a few days but the France, Black Forests and Constance route for me wins hands down. You would want a couple of weeks at least to make it worthwhile though I reckon.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I drove the romantic road in a sportscar a few years ago and agree. Until you get 10-15 miles from Fussen it's nothing special. Some nice enough towns on the way though...

Given that we want to maximise our time in northern Italy we will only be transiting though Germany on the way there and France on the way back, on this trip. Next September (2020) we are going to southern Germany for a month though so will do some bimbling around then...

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your roughly proposed first route sounds the best bet then really. Plenty of Stellplatz so just wing across through Belgium I reckon.


----------

